# Ear Crop



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

Where could i get my dog's ear cropped in Tacoma, Washington. i found a vet that charges 300 . but i have 2 dogs so yeah i am trying to find a good deal. Thanks.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

denek9 said:


> Where could i get my dog's ear cropped in Tacoma, Washington. i found a vet that charges 300 . but i have 2 dogs so yeah i am trying to find a good deal. Thanks.


300.00 for a nice ear crop is a good price.

Remember you get what you pay for ..

I know I would never go to the tattooist that work in my city b/c I can get a killer deal doesnt mean they can actually tattoo well... I would ever get a tattoo from them ...

I go to another state to get my tattoos done b/c he is an excellent artist and worth the money ... GET MY DRIFT!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

$300 is a good deal. If the vet does a good job. Cropping is an art and many vets do crappy jobs. I wouldn't use a vet that you haven't seen dogs who have been cropped there.


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah i know how it is.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

$300 is a great price.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> God creates dinosaurs. God destroys dinosaurs. God creates man. Man destroys God. Man creates dinosaurs...
> Dinosaurs eat man. Woman inherits the earth...


When is this going to happen????? We need it NOW LOL


----------

